# HELP! Nursing puppy is throwing up!



## coldwaterlabs (Apr 7, 2009)

I am an experienced breeder and have had several litters but this is the first time I have had a young puppy (just under 2 weeks) throw up. The rest of the litter seem fine so far. The stool is yellow and looks normal. No blood in the stool, mother is up to date on all vaccinations and was dewormed regularly. They have had no contact with outside dogs, no mastitis and mother does not have an elevated temp.

One puppy in a litter of 8 threw up twice in the last few hours. It was pure white and curtled milk and looked and smelled like cottage cheese. Could a puppy this young have sour stomach? Could it be linked to possibly getting round worms? What are the signs of a bitch having "bad milk"?

Any thoughts are appreciated.
Alayne


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Um.. Call your E-vet. The number should be on your phone or if your really an experienced breeder, you have the number memorized already.



> *Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


----------



## coldwaterlabs (Apr 7, 2009)

My vet is actually one of my best friends and I did call her. She is out of town but I did leave a message for her. I was just hoping to find someone that may have experienced something like this in the past and was interested to find something that may help me before then. The puppy is doing fine though besides the bit of upset tummy it had but thank you for your concern. I am sure you are usually a wonderful person that loves your pets and is just having a bad day. I do hope it gets better though and thank you again for your help.

"The best way to knock the chip off your neighbors shoulder is to pat him on the back"


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You must consult a vet first before using this forum.


----------

